# [pfSense] Adding Routes



## jamesb (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone.

I am struggling to get the syntax right to use the equalize flag (for an equal-cost multi-path route) and wondered if anyone out there could correct my mistake? I'm running FreeBSD 8.1 (actually its pfSense 2.0 Beta 4!). I am trying:

`route add -net 0.0.0.0 equalize nexthop via 192.168.0.1 nexthop via 192.168.0.2`

With the intention of balancing per-packet across each of these gateways except I keep getting a syntax error. I also tried

`route add -net 0.0.0.0 192.168.0.1 192.168.0.2 equalize`

And many other combinations but clearly my syntax is way out, but I'm tired and stuck for ideas. Can anyone correct me?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

Note: Topics about PC-BSD / FreeNAS / DesktopBSD / m0N0WALL / pfSense


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't see an 'equalize' or a 'nexthop' directive in FreeBSD's route(8) anywhere. This may be a pfSense customization (maybe interacting with reply-to and/or route-to statements in PF) that doesn't exist (in that particular, unified fashion) on FreeBSD.


----------

